# SPOILERS



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

hey, i need another hand. my FOAMY spoiler is driving me insane, i want a descent wing, one thats not attatched at the two ends if you know what i mean.

(Center)-------------------------------(Center)​ (Center)| |(Center)​ 
Something shaped like that preferably, can anyone hook me up with some links? (Ebay only has double attached spoilers)


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ExileinOblivion said:


> hey, i need another hand. my FOAMY spoiler is driving me insane, i want a descent wing, one thats not attatched at the two ends if you know what i mean.
> 
> (Center)-------------------------------(Center)​ (Center)| |(Center)​
> Something shaped like that preferably, can anyone hook me up with some links? (Ebay only has double attached spoilers)


something like this







or this


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Do you have a hatch or fastback? Personally, any spoiler on a fastback is going to look brutal, people take off the factoroy, just makes the car more clean. I'm very anti-spoiler/fin/wing myself but something small may look alright, ever considered the R32 or R34 GT-R spoiler?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Why dont you just make it clean and spoilerless... or you can go with The Kouki spoiler


----------



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

ahh yeah sorry about that, i have a hatchback. i seriously hate the foam one. but i got a kit for my car and i "think" a spoiler like that Kouki or option #2 in sunnys would look badass on my car. maybe im wrong?? as for the orange Kouki, where would i pick one of those up? keep in mind i live in canada but i could get it shipped i guess.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Companies make fiberglass replicas of the "Kouki" (180SX Type X) spoiler, but once again, I've seen them on EBay for cheap. However, I don't like the Type X spoiler at all, if you don't have the full Type X kit (which would rock!). For us RS13 people, I like the spoilerless look. I've always held that the best looking S13's have flat shaved decks. A perfect example would be Joel's, or mine, but I still have the antenna, wiper, and brakelight. If your spoiler is filled, and you have a body kit, and you insist on a spoiler, Danny Laguinto's RPS13 was the first that I saw to use the Erebuni 3 piece wing, the one that I would use if wanted a spoiler. It can be found at http://www.erebunicorp.com/wings/niss240.htm and is #404.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

well, the "foam thing" that was taking up room on my trunk lid came off today. filled sanded and painted (touch up for now) looks great, especially with a rag top


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Convertable doesn't equal hatchback. and personally if it's a convertable I'd keep it without a wing, keep the back nice and clean so when you're cruisin' with the top down it'll flow real nicely...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't like spoilers on any of the 240SX's. Even the Type X spoiler looks bad to me... 240/180SX is a car that looks better without a wing.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

i agree, the vert looks a hell of alot better with out it... its like it was making it look "cheap".. for lack of better term on a caffine buzz... bless red bull and its grand effects


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> i agree, the vert looks a hell of alot better with out it... its like it was making it look "cheap".. for lack of better term on a caffine buzz... bless red bull and its grand effects


The "404" Spoiler wouldn't look bad on a Fastback, but in your case with a convertable, keep it clean and smooth, you're better off without a spoiler, cause when the Top is down the air will slow much more smoothly.
On the otherhand do you plan on using this car as a cruising car? Cause I would not recommend racing or drifting with it...that in my opinion could be dangerous...


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

:balls:
That feels better than watching this thread go off topic and useless.
:asleep:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

those erector set spoilers look awful! they are very cheesy. and no one with respect for the legendary 240sx hatch will take it seriously. when you are cruising the things bounce around and just look dumb, if you must look for a nice low profile (non metal) wing. other wise i would say leave it bare. :thumbup: so many people are buying the 240 just to rice it up and "DRIFT YO!"........you need to hold down the fort son! keep that sucker clean! :cheers:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i was actually looking at a very low profile wing, not like a wangan, but it was just a lip wing i guess, it just looked so nice, and slick, on the fastback, and it seriously made it look 100% better, and i really hate wings/spoilers, whatever you want to call them


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*1.6pete*



1.6pete said:


> those erector set spoilers look awful! they are very cheesy. and no one with respect for the legendary 240sx hatch will take it seriously. when you are cruising the things bounce around and just look dumb, if you must look for a nice low profile (non metal) wing. other wise i would say leave it bare. :thumbup: so many people are buying the 240 just to rice it up and "DRIFT YO!"........you need to hold down the fort son! keep that sucker clean! :cheers:


Erector set my ass! I love huge wings made out of chincey, flimsy metal! Rice is nice! What does 1.6pete know anyways, he's a Sentra man. Sentra is a car that actually needs a spoiler to look good. Dood, if you don't like rice, why don't you just, like, spend all your time in Off Topic or sumthing. Oh wait.........


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

bwave drift wing!!!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

spec240sx said:


> :balls:
> That feels better than watching this thread go off topic and useless.
> :asleep:


Well there goes this thread :idhitit:. LOL, hope there aren't any angry PM's going out haha.
Honestly i see nothing wrong with putting a big drift wing on, if you have a purpose for it, like actually competeing professionally, or on an amateur level, otherwise if you just cruise Big wings look like Ass! :thumbdwn:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

drift wing.....useful.............anyone else see the hole in that logic?

when you drift, you never go fast enough to create down force, also you wouldn't want down force. the real drifters use sticky tires so once they are finished a drift they can catch themselves very well. combo sticky tires and downforce and you have no slide. but really for a wing to do anything useful you should be going over 80mph.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> drift wing.....useful.............anyone else see the hole in that logic?
> 
> when you drift, you never go fast enough to create down force, also you wouldn't want down force. the real drifters use sticky tires so once they are finished a drift they can catch themselves very well. combo sticky tires and downforce and you have no slide. but really for a wing to do anything useful you should be going over 80mph.


I hear that for sure, on the other hand, i'm not a drifter...
Don't really know much about the downforce issue either, i thought a wing on a car would make the co-efficient of friction go up while driving at highway speeds to keep the car planted firmly, but it could be just when you are going faster. :wtf:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^your right......but drifting you dont go any faster than 60 tops! :thumbup: thats all i was saying. idk, you guys get what ever you want. its cool :cheers:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ^your right......but drifting you dont go any faster than 60 tops! :thumbup: thats all i was saying. idk, you guys get what ever you want. its cool :cheers:


Real drifters hit corners on courses going like 90mph. I was at a drift show in Chiba, and they had Laurels that were coming into the turns at as much as 150kmph. It all depends on the course, of course, but people saying that drifting is a slow sport are just wrong. I saw a Chrysler Crossfire demo where the guy did a four-wheel drift at 150mph. :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> drift wing.....useful.............anyone else see the hole in that logic?
> 
> when you drift, you never go fast enough to create down force, also you wouldn't want down force. the real drifters use sticky tires so once they are finished a drift they can catch themselves very well. combo sticky tires and downforce and you have no slide. but really for a wing to do anything useful you should be going over 80mph.


Get over it mate, 90% of wings on the market dont create any downforce - they are simply cosmetic.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Real drifters hit corners on courses going like 90mph. I was at a drift show in Chiba, and they had Laurels that were coming into the turns at as much as 150kmph. It all depends on the course, of course, but people saying that drifting is a slow sport are just wrong. I saw a Chrysler Crossfire demo where the guy did a four-wheel drift at 150mph. :thumbup:


Yeah but drifting at those kind of speeds is not easy, and very hard on a car... But i hear that, it is not a slow sport, that is why so many people are embracing it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> ^your right......but drifting you dont go any faster than 60 tops! :thumbup: thats all i was saying. idk, you guys get what ever you want. its cool :cheers:


As stated this is totally wrong. Drifters reach speeds in excess of 100 MPH depending on the course.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

So how about those spoilers, not how fast people drift...???


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

http://www.raceonusa.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1661
i think thats sexy for the fastback


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I love when people put big wangan wings on their notchbacks. I'm sorry, but the wangan is the single most ugly piece of plastic I've ever seen. I'd take the stock foamer over the wangan any day.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

But why a wing... most cars look best clean or maybe with a lowprofile wing. very few "aftermarket" and some makret wings just dont suit the car thier on.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> http://www.raceonusa.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1661
> i think thats sexy for the fastback


I'm gonna have to disagree with you there! I like my deck clean and smooth, I shaved the Antenna, Wiper, and am working on shaving everything including the sidemarkers.
If I was to go with any Spoiler It Would have to be the Kouki, to go with my Kouki tailights of course!


----------

